# nel/all'ufficio



## Kumidan

Una persona racconta ad un'altra alcune cose che le sono accadute e alla fine deve dire il luogo in cui sono accadute.

Quale di queste frasi è corretta?
Tutte queste cose sono accadute all'ufficio postale
Tutte queste cose sono accadute nell'ufficio postale


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Dipende se vuoi specificare "all'interno" oppure no.


----------



## Kumidan

Sì, intendo all'interno dell'ufficio postale chiedendo alcune informazioni allo sportello.


----------



## annapo

Kumidan said:


> Una persona racconta ad un'altra alcune cose che le sono accadute e alla fine deve dire il luogo in cui sono accadute.
> 
> Quale di queste frasi è corretta?
> Tutte queste cose sono accadute all'ufficio postale
> Tutte queste cose sono accadute nell'ufficio postale


 
entrambe sono corrette ma hanno sfumature diverse
*Tutte queste cose sono accadute all'ufficio postale* = mentre mi trovavo all'ufficio postale, nelle circostanza in cui ero all'ufficio postale
*Tutte queste cose sono accadute nell'ufficio postale* = sono accadute all'interno dell'uffico inteso come luogo fisico

all'ufficio postale ho fatto una lunga coda = quando sono stata all'ufficio postale, nell'occasione in cui mi sono trovata all'ufficio postale

nell'ufficio postale c'era molta gente = all'interno dell'ufficio, fra le quattro mura che lo compongono
ciaooooooooooooo
Anna


----------



## Aegidius

Mi sorge un dubbio:
se dico che tutte queste cose sono accadute all'ufficio postale, non intendo anche che è l'ufficio postale ad averle subite?

Provo ad inventare un esempio stupido:
Dopo il terremoto le mura si sono danneggiate e le finestre si sono rotte. Tutte queste cose sono successe all'ufficio postale.

Quindi potrei riferirmi a cosa è accaduto all'edificio dell'ufficio postale e non al suo interno.


----------



## Kumidan

Anche questo è vero, ma bisogna vedere di cosa si parla, se si parla di informazioni, di certo non può averle chieste all'edificio 

C'è nessuno che abbia la certezza di quale sia la versione giusta? Magari regola alla mano.


----------



## Aegidius

In effetti la mia osservazione era un po' fine a se stessa. Non volevo complicare le complicare le cose.
Credo che la risposta migliore sia quella di _annapo_.
Ciao.


----------



## brigittaepaperone

Kumidan said:


> Anche questo è vero, ma bisogna vedere di cosa si parla, se si parla di informazioni, di certo non può averle chieste all'edificio
> 
> C'è nessuno che abbia la certezza di quale sia la versione giusta? Magari regola alla mano.


----------



## brigittaepaperone

Il punto è: quale grammatico ha ragione? Ne ho trovato due che affermano: "a" regge i complementi sia di stato che di moto a luogo (resto a casa, vado a casa). Per un altro "a" regge solo il moto a luogo. Quindi scrivere "nell'ufficio" forse è meglio.
Il dubbio però rimane. E la curiosità anche...


----------



## zipp404

*all'*ufficio postale si riferisce *alla funzione, allo scopo specifico, caratteristico *di quello spazio, a ciò che *ci si fa:* aqcuistare francobolli, spedire lettere e pacchi e così via. Esempio: Un mio amico lavora *all*'ufficio postale. 

*nell'*ufficio postale fa riferimento allo spazio e basta. Esempio: Ci sono dodici sportelli *nell*'ufficio postale.

Quindi [a parer mio] la frase: "*Dopo il terremoto le mura si sono danneggiate e le finestre si sono rotte. Tutte queste cose sono successe all'ufficio postale*" *risulta assurda* e dovrebbe essere riformulata: *Tutte queste cose sono successe NELL'**ufficio postale, o meglio:* Dopo il terremoto *le mura e le finestre dell'ufficio* postale si sono danneggiate.

*Ecco due esempi che mettono in rilievo la differenza:*

*A, IN* [senza l'articolo] --> si riferisce alla *funzione* dello spazio, allo *allo scopo specifico, caratteristico* di quello spazio.

_*Esempio 1.* _

Dove sono i bambini? Sono *a *scuola. Fanno quello che si fa a scuola: imparano, studiano, e così via. La scuola è destinata a queste attività.

Dovo sono i bambini? Sono *in *chiesa. Fanno tutto quanto si fa in quelo spazio detto sacro: ascoltano il sermone del prete, pregono Dio, prendono la ostia; si confesano, ecc. La chiesa è destinata a queste attività.

*[ii] A, IN + articolo* -- > si riferisce semplicemente *allo spazio di per sé in qualità di luogo, e basta.*


_*Esempio 2 *: _

Ieri sera la città fu colpita da un tremendo terremoto. Tutti gli edifici della cità, salvo una scuola e una chiesa, sono crollati, sono stati tutti distrutti.

*Ne risulta il seguente dialogo:*

*I citadini: *Dove sono i bambini superstiti al terremoto_?_
*Il sindaco : *Non vi peoccupate! Alcuni sono *nella* scuola, altri *nella* chiesa. La Croce Rossa se ne sta prendendo cura *nella* scuola e *nella* chiesa.

I bambini non sono in quei luoghi per fare ciò che normalmente ci si fa. Sono semplicimente *nello spazio degli edifici* della scuola e della chiesa, ma non *a *scuola e non *in *chiesa.

Questa differenza però *non è assoluta, universale, totalizzante* perché [nonostante che ci sia logica in una lingua] tutta lingua è più ricca e perciò più complicata di qualsiasi distinzione analitica.

.


----------



## Aegidius

zipp404 said:


> Quindi [a parer mio] la frase: "*Dopo il terremoto le mura si sono danneggiate e le finestre si sono rotte. Tutte queste cose sono successe all'ufficio postale*" *risulta assurda* e dovrebbe essere riformulata: *Tutte queste cose sono successe NELL'**ufficio postale, o meglio:* Dopo il terremoto *le mura e le finestre dell'ufficio* postale si sono danneggiate.



Io non credo che risulti _"assurda"_ (complimenti per la delicatezza ). Penso che _all'ufficio postale_ possa anche essere un  banalissimo complemento di termine (es. Hanno dato fuoco all'ufficio postale).

Ciao.


----------



## brigittaepaperone

zipp404 said:


> *all'*ufficio postale si riferisce *alla funzione, allo scopo specifico, caratteristico *di quello spazio, a ciò che *ci si fa:* aqcuistare francobolli, spedire lettere e pacchi e così via. Esempio: Un mio amico lavora *all*'ufficio postale.
> 
> *nell'*ufficio postale fa riferimento allo spazio e basta. Esempio: Ci sono dodici sportelli *nell*'ufficio postale.
> 
> Quindi [a parer mio] la frase: "*Dopo il terremoto le mura si sono danneggiate e le finestre si sono rotte. Tutte queste cose sono successe all'ufficio postale*" *risulta assurda* e dovrebbe essere riformulata: *Tutte queste cose sono successe NELL'**ufficio postale, o meglio:* Dopo il terremoto *le mura e le finestre dell'ufficio* postale si sono danneggiate.
> 
> *Ecco due esempi che mettono in rilievo la differenza:*
> 
> *A, IN* [senza l'articolo] --> si riferisce alla *funzione* dello spazio, allo *allo scopo specifico, caratteristico* di quello spazio.
> 
> _*Esempio 1.* _
> 
> Dove sono i bambini? Sono *a *scuola. Fanno quello che si fa a scuola: imparano, studiano, e così via. La scuola è destinata a queste attività.
> 
> Dovo sono i bambini? Sono *in *chiesa. Fanno tutto quanto si fa in quelo spazio detto sacro: ascoltano il sermone del prete, pregono Dio, prendono la ostia; si confesano, ecc. La chiesa è destinata a queste attività.
> 
> *[ii] A, IN + articolo* -- > si riferisce semplicemente *allo spazio di per sé in qualità di luogo, e basta.*
> 
> 
> _*Esempio 2 *: _
> 
> Ieri sera la città fu colpita da un tremendo terremoto. Tutti gli edifici della cità, salvo una scuola e una chiesa, sono crollati, sono stati tutti distrutti.
> 
> *Ne risulta il seguente dialogo:*
> 
> *I citadini: *Dove sono i bambini superstiti al terremoto_?_
> *Il sindaco : *Non vi peoccupate! Alcuni sono *nella* scuola, altri *nella* chiesa. La Croce Rossa se ne sta prendendo cura *nella* scuola e *nella* chiesa.
> 
> I bambini non sono in quei luoghi per fare ciò che normalmente ci si fa. Sono semplicimente *nello spazio degli edifici* della scuola e della chiesa, ma non *a *scuola e non *in *chiesa.
> 
> Questa differenza però *non è assoluta, universale, totalizzante* perché [nonostante che ci sia logica in una lingua] tutta lingua è più ricca e perciò più complicata di qualsiasi distinzione analitica.
> 
> .


----------



## brigittaepaperone

Condivido la spiegazione e la considerazione che la lingua sia ricca, complicata e in continuo divenire. Mi aveva incuriosito l'espressione"_magari regola alla mano"_ e mi sono detta: -Che ci sia qualcuno che abbia preso in considerazione la differenza e abbia esemplificato con citazioni _autorevoli_?  Ringrazio tantissimo per la risposta ricca di esempi e molto chiara.


----------



## zipp404

> Io non credo che risulti _"assurda"_ (complimenti per la delicatezza ). Penso che _all'ufficio postale_ possa anche essere un banalissimo complemento di termine (es. Hanno dato fuoco all'ufficio postale).


 
Come* complimento di termine* "all'ufficio" postale è logico.  La preposizione "*a*" nella frase "*Tutte queste cose sono successe all'ufficio postale*" esprime però *il luogo* in cui "queste cose sono successe".  In questo senso risulta assurda nel senso di non essere ragionevole.  È una questione di logica.  L'assurdità risulta dall'immagine evocata dall'uso della preposizione articolata.  Ripeto: mi riferisco _alla frase_ di per sé.

Per esempio:

*1.* Dov'è il signor X? È *in* ufficio. --> Questa frase è ragionevole. 

*2.* Dov'è la sedia? È *in* ufficio. --> Questa frase è assurda nel senso di non essere ragionevole, nella misura in cui evoca l'immagine di una sedia seduta lavorando alla sua scrivania. Quest'immagine appartiene, ad esempio, a un quadro di Salvador Dalì o a un film di Luis Buñuel o a un film di Federico Fellini.

*3.* Dov'è la sedia? È *nell*'ufficio. È in quello spazio.


----------



## Aegidius

zipp404 said:


> È una questione di logica.  _La frase_ [non te ] è assurda nel senso di non essere ragionevole.
> 
> Per esempio:
> 
> *1.*  Dov'è il signor X?  È *in* ufficio.  -->  Questa frase è ragionevole.
> 
> *2.*  Dov'è la sedia?  È *in* ufficio.  --> Questa frase è assurda nel senso di non essere ragionevole, nella misura in cui evoca l'immagine di una sedia seduta lavorando alla sua scrivania.  Quest'immagine appartiene, ad esempio, a un quadro di Salvador Dalì o a un film di Luis Buñuel o a un film di Federico Fellini.
> 
> *3.*  Dov'è la sedia?  È *nell*'ufficio.  È in quello spazio.



Credo che tu non riesca a capire ciò che intendo. Io ho utilizzato _"al"_ per introdurre un complemento di termine. Non ha niente a che vedere con quello che tu continui a ripetere. Io non esprimo il luogo dove è accaduto qualcosa (con tutte le varie sfumature che hai elencato), quanto a che cosa è accaduto.
Hanno dato fuoco... a chi? a che cosa? All'ufficio postale.
Ciao.


----------



## zipp404

Tutte queste cose sono accadute *all*'ufficio postale. Come complemento di termine, in questo caso la prep. "*a*" conferisce un carettere di _persona _a ciò che è una cosa. Il termine 'ufficio postale' non è né una persona né un gruppo specializzato di persone come s'intende con altri sostantivi, ad esempio: governo, città, paese, ditta.

Tutte queste cose sono accadute _al governo_ [s'intende una colletività di persone].

Tutte queste cose sono accadute all'ufficio postale evoca l'immagine di un ufficio postale _in qualità di persona_. Anche in questo caso pare assurdo nel senso di evocare un'immagine surrealista. È una personificazione, lo contrario di _reificare_: 

*Reificazione*: Ho visto l'amore per strada e mi ha salutato.
*Personalizzazione*: Un amico ed io abbiamo visto l'ufficio postale per strada e l'abbiamo salutato. Abbiamo parlato di tutte le cose che sono accadute all'ufficio postale. Abbiamo parlato di tutte le cose che *gli* sono accaduto. Nel terremoto ha perso le sue finestre e le sue mura.

Anche in questo caso la frase risulta assurda non in un senso negativo ma in un senso surrealista. _La frase._


----------



## Aegidius

Non capisco questa ostinata avversione nei confronti delle mie opinioni.

Tu dici:


zipp404 said:


> Il termine 'ufficio postale' non è né una persona né un gruppo specializzato di persone


*e allora???*

Il complemento di termine non si può riferire anche una cosa?
Cosa c'entrano le personificazioni?

Tanto per citare una fonte più autorevole delle mie semplici conoscenze, riporto qui di seguito cosa dice Wikipedia a proposito:

-------->
Nella sintassi della frase semplice, il *complemento di termine* si trova spesso come argomento del predicato. Il complemento di termine è l'elemento a cui si rivolge o su cui termina l'azione espressa dal predicato.
 Il complemento risponde alle domande:


*a chi?* (rivolto ad un essere animato)
*a che cosa?* (rivolto ad una cosa)
-------->


Come avrai notato il complemento di termine risponde anche alla domanda: *a che cosa?*
Quindi, ribadisco, si riferisce anche alle *cose*.
*Ripeto: cosa c'entrano le personificazioni?* *E' normale utilizzare come complemento di termine vocaboli che non rappresentano persone o gruppi di persone.*

Spero, con questo mio ennesimo intervento, di aver definitivamento chiarito il mio punto di vista.

P.S.:
Se può interessarti credo che:
1) Si dica _il contrario_ e non _lo contrario_
2) Si dica _surreale_ e non _surrealista_ (il surrealista è l'individuo che segue la corrente del surrealismo)
3) Si dica _abbiamo parlato di tutte le cose che gli sono accadute_ e non _abbiamo parlato di tutte le cose che gli sono accaduto_ (perché ci stiamo riferendo all'ufficio postale).

Auguro a tutti una notte felice e _assurda _!


----------

